# GHRP-6 More than 3 x day?



## icecube789 (Mar 22, 2012)

Would it be beneficial to run GHRP-6 at a lower dose (say 50mcg) more frequently throughout the day or stay with 100mcg 3 x day? What is your take on it and have you had success?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've gone up to 200mcg's 5x per day.. It just got too hard with my schedule to keep the pinning on point.  When back down to 3x per day.. but banging the mcg's a bit harder.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 23, 2012)

A lot of what I have read states saturation is 100% at 100mcg, less is less proportionally, but more then 100mcg only incrementally increases, and beyond 200mcg is wasting over 50mcg or more that will not be absorbed.
But I do not have personal experience.

How is the hunger on 6? When do u notice it more? Have your calories increased since starting?  I'm looking at experimenting with 2 or 6 next, leading on 2 for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would just do the 3x a day at saturation dose.Iv researched up to 900 mcg 3x day and didn't see any more then when i did the saturation doses.Why waste you money going over saturation doses for another 50%.Pitts will prob. disagree or maybe he will agree.But i don't see it being worth the money.ghrp-2 would be good for if you want to put in more cals,Iv done then all and the hunger subsides in 2 weeks for me so get in the cals. while you can.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 23, 2012)

For anabolism, 5x @ 100mcg's is close to where you want to be.. 200mcg's 3x is better.  600mcg's a day is what the least I usually recommend for people trying to utilize this combo for growth.  To get that slight boost in lipolysis, 100mcgs 3x per day is sufficent.


----------



## njc (Mar 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> For anabolism, 5x @ 100mcg's is close to where you want to be.. 200mcg's 3x is better. 600mcg's a day is what the least I usually recommend for people trying to utilize this combo for growth. To get that slight boost in lipolysis, 100mcgs 3x per day is sufficent.




This


----------



## njc (Mar 23, 2012)

When you get up to 5, 6, or 7 doses per day you will have a JACKED IGF-1 profile systematically AND locally which mimmicks very high levels of synthetic GH use.


----------



## dwmer (Mar 23, 2012)

njc said:


> When you get up to 5, 6, or 7 doses per day you will have a JACKED IGF-1 profile systematically AND locally which mimmicks very high levels of synthetic GH use.



Can you get a big gut from this?  Ive been running ghrp2/cjc 100mcg 5x daily.


----------



## njc (Mar 23, 2012)

dwmer said:


> Can you get a big gut from this? Ive been running ghrp2/cjc 100mcg 5x daily.




This itself will not directly cause the distended abdomen look.......if thats what you're refering to.


----------



## njc (Mar 23, 2012)

If I were you I'd do something like 5x per day for two weeks and then back down to 3 for a week, take two days completely off with no peps, repeat.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> For anabolism, 5x @ 100mcg's is close to where you want to be.. 200mcg's 3x is better.  600mcg's a day is what the least I usually recommend for people trying to utilize this combo for growth.  To get that slight boost in lipolysis, 100mcgs 3x per day is sufficent.


Is that information from a study or mainly experience?  I'm a frugal fellow and would hate to be wasting anything.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a mixture of both.  The "Saturation" dose, 100mcg's, used to be thought of as the max you could dose, and that anyting over was wasted.  Now we know that this is not the case.. but there are diminished returns after that point. At  200mcg's you may get the active dose of 175mcg's.  250, to say, 225.   300 and 250.  The gap continually get's bigger as you go up.  But it is being utilized to a degree.  600mcg's has long been advised to be the sweet spot for anabolism, and only confirmed with my personal experience.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It's a mixture of both.  The "Saturation" dose, 100mcg's, used to be thought of as the max you could dose, and that anyting over was wasted.  Now we know that this is not the case.. but there are diminished returns after that point. At  200mcg's you may get the active dose of 175mcg's.  250, to say, 225.   300 and 250.  The gap continually get's bigger as you go up.  But it is being utilized to a degree.  600mcg's has long been advised to be the sweet spot for anabolism, and only confirmed with my personal experience.



Is that just the ghrp/ipam or the cjc as well?  I was thinking the cjc being like the turbo wouldn't need to go over 100 perhaps?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 23, 2012)

Just the GHRP  cjc dose stays at 100mcg's 3x per day.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 23, 2012)

I couldn't stand over 300mcgs, it was just insane on the hunger aspect.  As much as I liked it, I could never cut on GHRP-6; I could see it being amazing for a bulk.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 24, 2012)

interesting stuff.  I'm curious to see what a 600 routine is like.  Though I'd run ghrp2 or ipam since my main interest is getting skinny.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

I would stick to Ipam, unless you're running AAS with it.. The GHRP-2 can raise your cortisol to the top end of the Normal range, and potentially higher the larger the dose.


----------

